#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-03
<NiKeCRu666> alguien ayudeme por favor, mi escritiorio se bloqueo, no puedo poner iconos, ni cambiar fondo de pantalla, cuando doy clic derecho no me aparece ningun menu, intente instalar xwinwrap pero no pude, y creo que todo el problema es a raiz de eso
<dantrix> las
<amapolaX> buenas noches
<amapolaX> hay alguien ahi?
<ghis> si
<ghis> hola amapolax
<amapolaX> quisiera saber como deshabilitar el "threaded optimization" de nvidia si es que se pueda
<amapolaX> uso el Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<amapolaX> y sigo teniendo problemas con Urban Terror 4.1
<amapolaX> y he buscado, y se dice que deshabilitando esa opcion en window$ se resuelve
<ghis> has intentado ya de alguna forma?
<ghis> deshabilitar el threaded opt...
<amapolaX> y me preguntaba si en ubuntu el driver tiene esa opcion
<amapolaX> encontre que varios tienen el mismo problema (bajo fps cuando hay efectos)
<amapolaX> pero so saben como solucionarlo
<amapolaX> ademas el los foros parece que no hay mucha gente "tecnnica" quiza aqui si
<ghis> intentastes deshabilitar el xserver-xgl ???
<amapolaX> no tengo instalado eso
<amapolaX> tampoco tengo habilitado el compiz
<ghis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghis> wueno si no tienes eso uhm
<ghis> ta bien raro
<amapolaX> el xserver-xorg si lo tengo, pero recuerda que estoy usando el driver de nvidia y sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg te deja el sistema como si no tuvieras el driver
<amapolaX> osea como estaba al instalar el sistema
<amapolaX> por cierto has probado ese juego?
<gvillaran> hola
<mecanico> hola sander21
<lastent> que programa usan para p2p?
<rioma> MIs cordiales saludos
<rioma> Queria preguntarles acerca del ganador de los afiches
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> como puedo scanear puertos
<P3L|C4N0> ratasxy, → man nmap
<ratasxy> thanks
<brillantejcoh> las P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> o/ brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> tons P3L|C4N0 , lo q dices es cierto no carga naa que contenga java
<P3L|C4N0> uhmm
<P3L|C4N0> revisa tus ACL o MIME Type
<P3L|C4N0> algo lo bloquea
<brillantejcoh> ok P3L|C4N0 , en mañana en chamba lo hago, ThxXxS
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, pero eso es contodo, hasta con los google docS
<brillantejcoh> y la pag de hotmai
<P3L|C4N0> google docs parece ser un problema que no detecta tu browser
<brillantejcoh> humm, tonsssSS, pasa con todos ya sea mozilla 3 o ie7
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, sera el etch q esta de proxy
<P3L|C4N0> con todos?
<P3L|C4N0> entonces me temo que tu squid esta informando mal
<brillantejcoh> sip
<brillantejcoh> hummmm,
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, tons
<P3L|C4N0> habria que revisar tu conf
<brillantejcoh> P3L|C4N0, del squid http://pastebin.com/f51f9d25d
<brillantejcoh> es lo q tengo
<brillantejcoh> estos timofonicos .. $%$·
<Gatunox_D> miren esto
<Gatunox_D> http://100carretas.es/2008/10/22/soy-un-pc-y-quiero-ser-libre/
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-04
<xander21c> Holas
<santiago> Hola a todos, alguien sabe como como hacer en xamp  para cambiar el directorio /opt/lamp/htdocs  , a otro directorio?
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<alemcito> Holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe como instalar una camara dlink dsb c110
<alemcito> esas antiguas
<alemcito> alguien sabe?
<alemcito> :D
<alemcito> ﻿alguien sabe como instalar  una camara dlink dsb-c110 en ubuntu???
<alemcito> ﻿alguien sabe como instalar  una camara dlink dsb-c110 en ubuntu???
<rtol> lspci
<rtol> fijate si q te dice
<alemcito> ''
<alemcito> es un usb
<alemcito> bueno entrada usb
<alemcito> y cuando ago lsusb
<alemcito> sale que ta como microdia :D
<rtol> ia q sale
<rtol> alemcito, camorama
<rtol> sudo apt-get install camorama
<alemcito> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0951:1607 Kingston Technology
<alemcito> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<alemcito> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<alemcito> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom SpeedTouch ISDN or ADSL Modem
<alemcito> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<alemcito> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:600d Microdia
<rtol> lo instalaste?
<alemcito> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<alemcito> mmm dejame ver
<alemcito> toy con el cheese :d
<alemcito> dejame probar camorama
<rtol> camorama /dev/video0
<rtol> antes has esto
<alemcito> kiero instalarlo primero .d
<rtol> ok
<rtol> me voy a mi canl eso si
<rtol> aios
<alemcito> no se puede conectar :d
<rtol> aca no me hayo xd
<alemcito> cual es tu canal?
<rtol> metasploit-es
<rtol> aios
<alemcito> ciao ya m kito
<lastent> P3L|C4N0, tengo que copiar archivos de una compu a otra, y estas estan conectadas al mismo router, cual es la mejor opcion? scp?
<P3L|C4N0> no precisas conexiones seguras en una red local
<P3L|C4N0> un simple copy & paste debería bastar (siempre que compartas una carpeta en la pc destino)
<lastent> P3L|C4N0, no se puede configurar una red para compartir archivos?
<P3L|C4N0> claro que si, ya te dije sencillamente comparte cualquier carpeta
<P3L|C4N0> y desde la otra arrastras y pegas
<P3L|C4N0> más fácil? imposible!
<lastent> ya comparti una carpeta pero no me aparece nada en la otra pc
<P3L|C4N0> ni siquiera tu PC?
<lastent> no
<P3L|C4N0> network:///
<lastent> los dos tienen ubuntu por si acaso
<lastent> solo me sale la red de windows
<P3L|C4N0> mínimo debes ver los host
<lastent> puedo hacer ping pero nada mas
<Ddiods> Buenas... q tal?
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-05
<mib_252ein> hola gente
<mib_252ein> alguien me dice un canal del konvesation para kubuntu
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> xander21c, tienes alguna novedad sobre los discos ?
<xander21c> nada
<xander21c> me olvide q ayer iniciaba openweek
<xander21c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<xander21c> viperhoot: no, te llego algo a ti?
<viperhoot> xander21c, nada :s
<viperhoot> si mandé el mail, pero no tuve confirmación alguna
 * viperhoot terminó su adiche :)
<viperhoot> afiche xS
<viperhoot> xander21c, algo que me dicen es que no es buena idea tener una charlay taller sobre intrepid a la misma vez
<viperhoot> eso y que debe haber algo más de ubuntu :D
<xander21c> humm te parece si revisamos eso mañana, ya salgo
<xander21c> viperhoot nos vemos
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> ?
<cfoch> recuerdan el volante ke dije ke iba a hacer????
<cfoch> parece ke no hay nadie
<cfoch> ;S
<cfoch> :S
<cfoch> alguien me ayuda
<cfoch> en el ultimo paso
<cfoch> de firmar el codigo de conducta
<cfoch> para hacerme miembro
<cfoch> ubuntu peru
<cfoch> ?????
<LeMartin> ubuntu es democrata o republicano?
<brillantejcoh> LeMartin, ubuntu es republicano :P
<LeMartin> nooooooooo
<LeMartin> pero Obama no sale en el video demo del live cd?
<brillantejcoh> jajaja , pero mandela es su tio aguelo :P
<LeMartin> jajaja... esta bien entonces
<RoAkSoAx> de casuela alguien sabe como llamar a un Nextel desde telefono fijo?
<cfoch> no
<LeMartin> que numero es tu nextel?
<RoAkSoAx> es un nextel de lima al ke necesito llamar de telefono normal
<RoAkSoAx> o de cualqueir celular
<RoAkSoAx> y cuando me llaman del nextel... sale un numero regular como cualqueir otro
<LeMartin> ponle un 9 delante
<LeMartin> o dos.. hasta que completes los 9 digitos
<RoAkSoAx> ya ta con eso
<RoAkSoAx> dice ke el numero es incorrecto
<RoAkSoAx> cuando llamo desde un cell claro
<cfoch> oie
<cfoch> me ayudas
<cfoch> porfa
<cfoch> ???
<cfoch> estoy en LaunchPad
<cfoch> pero dice
<cfoch> Ubuntero: NO
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, has firmado tu Codigo de Conducta?
<RoAkSoAx> y lo has subido a Launchpad?
<cfoch> como lo firmo??
<cfoch> por ke yo
<cfoch> sogui todos los pasos
<cfoch> de aca
<cfoch> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3mo_firmar_el_C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta_con_Seahorse
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta
<cfoch> es ke yo
<cfoch> segui todos
<cfoch> los pasos
<cfoch> pero naa
<cfoch> dice
<cfoch> Ubuntero: NO
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, seguro falta actualizar en los servidores
<cfoch> https://launchpad.net/~cfoch
<cfoch> viste
<cfoch> ?
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, espera noma a ke se actualizen los servidores
<cfoch> eso kuanto tarda
<cfoch> ??
<cfoch> un dia sera??
<cfoch> o menos???
<RoAkSoAx> si mañana ya deberia tar
<cfoch> ke es karma
<cfoch> ???
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, es el puntaje ke te dan por contribuir en launchpad
<cfoch> y como contribuyo??
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, haciendo bug reports, traduciendo, respondiendo preguntas, cosas asi
<cfoch> una pregunta
<cfoch> en el mundo del software libre
<cfoch> se permite algo asi
<cfoch> como por ejemplo
<cfoch> tengo un Ubuntu
<cfoch> y yo lo modifico
<cfoch> solo modifico el logo
<cfoch> y pongo otro nombre
<cfoch> y ahi esta
<cfoch> el nuevo sistema operativo CFOCH, por ejemplo
<cfoch> una vez me preguntaron eso
<cfoch> y como ke no sabia :S
<cfoch> me entiendes??
<cfoch> no es ke kiera hacer eso
<cfoch> pero manyas la pregunta??
<RoAkSoAx> cfoch, si se puede pq es software libre
<cfoch> creo ke me falto un paso
<cfoch> :D
<cfoch> :D
<cfoch> soy Ubuntero
<rdavila> Hola gente!
<rdavila> una pequeña consulta, tal vez alguien puede tirar un cable
<rdavila> he instalado Intrepid en una vaio, todo va genial, excepto un problema con el brillo
<rdavila> cuando uso la bateria el brillo se va bajando solo poco a poco
<rdavila> en cambio cuando esta con el cargador el brillo se mantiene normal
<rdavila> las teclas de funcion para el brillo trabajan normal
<rdavila> ideas?
<RoAkSoAx> rdavila, siempre cuando trabajas solo con bateria, el brillo se baja...
<rdavila> mmm, pero es normal que se baje hasta tal punto en que es bien dificil ver? a pesar de que la bateria esta al 100
<RoAkSoAx> rdavila, con las teclas de birllo no puedes aumentar el brillo?
<rdavila> osea se va bajando poco a poco, no es que se baje una sola vez y ahi quede
<rdavila> casi cada 1 minuto se bajas mas
<rdavila> curiosamente cuando trabajo con bateria esas teclas dejan de responder
<RoAkSoAx> rdavila, q raro, facil es un bug ed ubuntu, te recomiendo busques algun bug parecido en launchpad.net y lo reportes
<rdavila> ok RoAkSoAx eso hare, de todas maneras preguntare en #ubuntu-es tal vez por ahi salta otra idea
<rdavila> buscando ayer encontre un bug parecido, aplique el hack pero no trabajo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479034
<rdavila> RoAkSoAx, muchas gracias por el tip de buscar en launchpad.net, efectivamente encontre el bug
<rdavila> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/258920
<RoAkSoAx> rdavila, =)
<rdavila> y he solucionado el problema desactivamente la opcion "Reducir el brillo de fondo" para cuando estea con bateria ;)
<RoAkSoAx> haha buena voz
<RoAkSoAx> pero con brillo completo decho se baja mas rapido la bateria
<rdavila> ah sip, no yo no uso brillo completo, lo uso a un 50%
<rdavila> con brillo completo, a la media hora ya estoy llorando
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> igual aki
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahora que se hace, bugfixing?
<nxvl> merging
<nxvl> !
<nxvl> jackalope session is open!
<RoAkSoAx> really??????
<nxvl> season*
<RoAkSoAx> finally
<RoAkSoAx> hands on
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<nxvl> ta abierto desde ayer
<RoAkSoAx> wena voz
<RoAkSoAx> tengoq instalar todo pq recien he instalado intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, siguen usando elproceso dregluar o ahora estan usando bazar pa los merges?
<nxvl> aun no estan usando bzr
<RoAkSoAx> ok toncs el proces regular
<RoAkSoAx> tinees el enlace pa descargar el grab-merge.sh?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: MoM ftw
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, link plz =)
<RoAkSoAx> o/ xander21c
<nxvl> merges.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, try
<RoAkSoAx> ty
<xander21c> nxvl: en que canal hago las preguntas para el OpenWeek
<nxvl> ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nxvl> xander21c: se instala por usb
<nxvl> xander21c: no tiene iso's ni opcion de instalacion por cd
<xander21c> ah
<xander21c> acabo de ver la presentación
<xander21c> me tienen corriendo por idioteces aca
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, no tienes alguna presentacion de intrepid?
<RoAkSoAx> tipo release party
<xander21c> aun no
<xander21c> espero hacerlas el fin de semana
<RoAkSoAx> xvbre las juegas :p
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tienes status de mentors??
<RoAkSoAx> kiero saber kien sigue libre y kien ya tiene mentee
<nxvl> ser
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> yo tengo 2 mentees creo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tamare tu debiste ser mi mentor oe... csmre :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, vorian??
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, vorian cuantos tiene?
<nxvl> 1
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, toncs lo pido de nuevo noma
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: bzr branch bzr+ssh://USUARIO_DE_LP@bazaar.launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mas bien, http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html --> esos son los merges disponibles?
<nxvl> persia esta libre
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<RoAkSoAx> weno empezare a hacer merges
<pelinho> hola
<pelinho> necesito ayuda
<pelinho> alguien me puede ayudar???
<RoAkSoAx> pelinho, has tu pregunta, si alguien sabe la rpta, te ayudara
<pelinho> necesito instalara un servidor ipcop o un m0n0wall alguien me puede ayudar
<pelinho> me adsl es un asus wireless ASUS AAM6020VI
<pelinho> no se como hacer para que mi m0n0wall se conencte con este modem
<nxvl> wtf!?
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<pelinho> ayuda
<nxvl> xander21c: a q te referias con eso?
<xander21c> LoCOs funcionando como pymes
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, has la cuestion pe.. Do LoCos can be registered as some kind of organization to obtain profit by giving ubuntu support...
<nxvl> preguntaste cualquier cosa
<xander21c> nxvl: toy medio desconcentrado, aca tan q me maletean por idioteses
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, : can LoCoS be registered as some kind of organization/company to obtain profit by giving ubuntu support
<RoAkSoAx> weno
<RoAkSoAx> ya taba
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<xander21c> toy con unas ganas de tirrar a alguien por la ventana
<roaksoax> nxvl, como has migrado tus claves GPG a Intrepid?? solo has copiado el .gnupg??
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> solo hize upgrade
<nxvl> yo no reinstalo nada
<nxvl> pero puedes hacer
<roaksoax> nxvl, no sabes como migrarlas??
<nxvl> pero puedes exportar tus claves
<nxvl> man gpg y busca como
<roaksoax> ok xvre
<nxvl> o copiar el directorio .gnupg
<roaksoax> ya copie al .gnupg
<roaksoax> pero nada
<roaksoax> ais q tendre que exportar
<roaksoax> a ver si funciona
<roaksoax> pq kiero pasarlas de mi desktop ami laptop
<Renzso> TENGO PROBLEMAS CON XUBUNTU!!! Alguien por ahy
<Renzso> holaaa
<Renzso> tengo problemas con la targeta grafica
<brillantejcoh> las
<xander21c> Holas
<Burzredion> buenas, alguien que me pueda ayudar a hacer funcionar mi webcam en Ubuntu?
<Burzredion> es una webcam Logitech Quickcam E2500
<P3L|C4N0> Burzredion, desde un terminal → lsusb (luego ponga ese volcado en paste.ubuntu.com para revisarlo)
<Burzredion> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<P3L|C4N0> aparentemente utiliza → gspca
<Burzredion> el caso es que ningun programa lo detecta
<Burzredion> probé con cheese, camorama, amsn, skype, xawtv y nada
<P3L|C4N0> en principio verifica que gspca esté cargado como módulo
<P3L|C4N0> con → lsmod
<Burzredion> no está
<Burzredion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68044/
<Burzredion> entonces debo instalar el gspca como modulo? como hago eso... apt-get install gspca-modules?
<Burzredion> solo está instalado el gspca-source
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: ??
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: alguna sugerencia?
<P3L|C4N0> si instala el controlador
<Burzredion> sabes como se llama el paquete?
<Burzredion> gspca-modules?
<Burzredion> no lo encuentra
<P3L|C4N0> Burzredion, instala desde fuentes
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: como hago eso :-/
<P3L|C4N0> lo descagas, lo desempaquetas y empiezas a leer el readme e install y sigue esos pasois
<Burzredion> mmm Ok
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: cuando trato de compilar el gspca-source me da error
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: este es el log de la compilación http://paste.ubuntu.com/68078/
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: un caso perdido las webcams en Ubuntu
<Burzredion> P3L|C4N0: es la segunda webcam q no me funciona, la anterior era una Micronics que regalé  y compré esta Logitech en vano
<RoAkSoAx> clear
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-06
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> hoa?
<cfoch> hola
<viperhoot> saludos cfoch
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> viperhoot
<cfoch> sabes como puedo añadir un lanzador al menu de apliaciones
<viperhoot> a esta hora por lo general todos andan durmiendo xP
<cfoch> ???
<cfoch> :)
<viperhoot> Sistema/Preferencias/Menú principal
<cfoch> ya
<cfoch> pero
<viperhoot> desde ahi gestionas los menús
<cfoch> no termine
<cfoch> de decir todo
<cfoch> el lanzador
<cfoch> ke kiero agregar
<cfoch> es un archivo
<cfoch> de en java
<viperhoot> igual
<cfoch> un archivo.jnlp
<viperhoot> ingresas la ruta del archivo
<cfoch> es ke no me abre
<cfoch> :S
<viperhoot> tienes que escribir primero la aplicación que lo abre me imagino
<cfoch> como pongo entonces
<cfoch> ??
<cfoch> esta es la ruta
<cfoch> no pega :S
<cfoch> home
<cfoch> fabian+
<cfoch> .buho21
<cfoch> ajedrez.jnlp
<cfoch> y cuando lo abro
<cfoch> Ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo «/home/fabian/.buho21/ajedrez.jnlp» (Permiso denegado)
<viperhoot> pues eso
<viperhoot> no tienes permisos para abrirlo
<viperhoot> modifica los permisos para que tu usario pueda ejecutarlos
<cfoch> pero cuando lo abro
<cfoch> asi no mas
<cfoch> desde la carpeta
<cfoch> en ke esta
<cfoch> doy doble clic y abre altoke
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> dale anticlick a ese archivo
<viperhoot> ve a permisos y dale accesos de lectura y escritura
<viperhoot> intenta denuevo
<viperhoot> si no te atraca, en permisos marca la opción final que dice ejecutar el archivo como un programa
<viperhoot> e intentas denuevo desde el menu
<viperhoot> ya estoy de salida,   cualquier duda que pueda surgir, si puedes hasla desde la lista de correos o los foros en www.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<cfoch> ya bye
<cfoch> gracias
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> alguien me ayuda
<cfoch> please
<cfoch> ??
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, encanonical en USA, cuanta gente trabaja??
<nxvl> en la oficina?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> 15 aprox
<nxvl> x?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, quiero hacer una Internship en USA y toy buscando donde :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no sabes si canonical usa da internships??
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> no da
<RoAkSoAx> oks :(
<xander21c> tengo hambre
<RoAkSoAx> yo sueño
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<xander21c> q le van a preguntar a SABDFL
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx le va a preguntar si le da un internship
<nxvl> :P
<xander21c> nxvl: mejor preguntamos si te suba el sueldo y te mande el mail para q nos lleves a comer :P
<nxvl> jajaja
<xander21c> o q te mande mas stickers plasticos :P
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: el cuyMagico, pronto asesorara estudiantes :) facil te consigue el internship
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, kien es el cuy magico?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, wena idea wa a preguntar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl,
<RoAkSoAx> <jcastro> QUESTION: Are there any Internships possibilities for International Students/Graduates @ Canonical?? (And specially in the US??)
<RoAkSoAx> * kenvandine has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<RoAkSoAx> <sabdfl> if you have specific areas where you think we could re-engineer for lower overhead and better performance, raise them with the TB
<RoAkSoAx> <sabdfl> yes, there would be
<RoAkSoAx> * DrVino (n=qt@201.255.181.200) has joined #ubuntu-classroom
<RoAkSoAx> <sabdfl> write to hr@canonical.com, especially if you can articulate an area that you think you would be able to make a specific contribution in the time available
<RoAkSoAx> <sabdfl> next?
<nxvl> en castellano:
<nxvl> propon una mejora a canonical y te podemos considerar
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> bueno pensare toda la tarde  y escribiré
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en usa tienen datacentre?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> ahorita esta en la oficina
<nxvl> pero se esta moviendo a un datacenter en el centro de Boston
<nxvl> y van a alquilar fibra con Londres para tener velocidad de LAN con Londres y la oficina
<nxvl> son unos CSM
<nxvl> estan en otro level pendejisimo alla ah!
<nxvl> te advierto desde ya
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si p pero yo kiero una internship de enero a julnio
<RoAkSoAx> en redes... y pa esa epoca ya deb tener mi CCNA
<brillantejcoh> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> o/ brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> como vas
<RoAkSoAx> bien y tu
<brillantejcoh> aqui ps haciendo algunas travezuras
<viperhoot> xander21c, nada de los cds ?
<xander21c> nada
<viperhoot> http://compadre.dk/blog/?p=490  ya empiezan a llegar :S
<xander21c> viperhoot: dinamarca esta al frente de holanda,
<xander21c> llegan con china, hasta Dinamarca
<viperhoot> eso si, yo decia que ya estan mandandolos
<viperhoot> voy a preguntar si algun otro loco ha recibido mail de confirmación o algo
<xander21c> capaz preguntar a alguien de Chile o Colombia
<xander21c> nxvl, viperhoot, RoAkSoAx, P3L|C4N0: como qudamos con lo de los afiches
<viperhoot> yo voto por el mio :D o por el segundo que llegó :D
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, me quedo con el de viperhoot
<P3L|C4N0> :P
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, te envie un mail, aer si me comentas
<nxvl> xander21c: si viperhoot le pone vacas acepto su propuesta
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> xander21c: sino, ya estan los votos hechos
<viperhoot> nxvl,  jajajaaj ya me olia una respuesta asi
<nxvl> viperhoot: :D
<viperhoot> me acaba de llegar un mail, alguien conoce este sitio?? http://ztmc.net
<nxvl> viperhoot: en realidad tu propuesta interesante, pero hicimos una promesa y hay q complirla
<xander21c> un toq los subo a picasa y votamos de una para
<viperhoot> nxvl, jajaja ya ya, voy a hacer una presentación con vacas
<viperhoot> nxvl, estás para el release party ?
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, ahaha a ver
<xander21c> ponerlo en la web
<nxvl> viperhoot: no :(
<nxvl> pero quiero fotos!
<nxvl> con vacas
<nxvl> :D
<P3L|C4N0> eh! quiere cuernos!
<viperhoot> nxvl, ya normal
<viperhoot> :D
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> vacas
<nxvl> los toros tienen cuernos
<nxvl> las vacas tambien en realidad pero mas caletas
<nxvl> :P
<P3L|C4N0> ello!
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, q correo???
<brillantejcoh> al de ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx,
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, no hay nada
<brillantejcoh> hummm,
<xander21c> a ver
<xander21c> votos por este http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rvmso7wQsSr3e15ubWw4yQ
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, tienes un g
<brillantejcoh> gmail
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, andreserl at gmail.com
<viperhoot> +1
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, ya ta
<viperhoot> xander21c, que no se hacia por launchpad ?
<viperhoot> y ya que hablamos de esto, creo que deberiamos hacer una charla más relacionada a ubuntu, creo que hay muy pocas :S
<viperhoot> es el intrepid day.. digo no ?
<xander21c> viperhoot ya no hay tiempo
<xander21c> aunq seria interesante,
<xander21c> quien hace el poll
<viperhoot> yo lo hago, un toke
<xander21c> mejor en LP,
<xander21c> te paso los enlaces
<xander21c> viperhoot, plz, tengo q salir de la ofi un toq, puede lanzarlo a la lista?
<xander21c> para q de una vez lo hagan
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> xander21c, cuando vence la fecha de votos ?
<xander21c> el domingo
<viperhoot> ok
<xander21c> viperhoot, nxvl: se prodria hablar las 12: q no hay nada programado sobre ubuntu server o sobre que es LTS
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si pones un proxy no transparente... ya practicamente es un firewall
<RoAkSoAx> para tu LAN
<viperhoot> es más yuca hace un poll en launchpad
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, osea que defrente podria aplicar el proxy
<viperhoot> xander21c, que se pueda votar hasta el lunes vale ?
<xander21c> no q se vote desde mañana
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si en realidad si, pq el proxy, con las acl's, ya restringes acceso a la LAN y cosas asi, y el firewall te serviria para proteger tu proxy contra atakes y cosas asi...
<xander21c> hasta el domingo
<viperhoot> hmm ok
<brillantejcoh> esa es la idea
<brillantejcoh> proteger al proxy
<xander21c> viperhoot: q te parece la idea de la charla adicional sobre ubuntu
<viperhoot> seria buena
<viperhoot> pero el tema
<viperhoot> server yo no le entro mucho
<viperhoot> talvés otro
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, claro, el proxy lo proteges con el firewall y las maquinas de la LAN les restringes accesos con el proxy
<viperhoot> oe ta que no puedo crear un poll
<brillantejcoh> ok supongo que te podre consultar algunas cosillas por ahi RoAkSoAx
<xander21c> viperhoot: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition y le agregar cows admins
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si normal
<brillantejcoh> thX RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> xander21c, RoAkSoAx hace lo de server creo :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, que server?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx,  necesitamos que alguien rellene una charla
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, para cuando, este sabado?
<viperhoot> carajo no puedo crear un poll en launchpad, alguien más hagalo
<viperhoot> el otro
<viperhoot> sabado 15
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, aahah no kreo q la haga
<RoAkSoAx> voy a viajar kreo
<viperhoot> por eso pe, hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, talvez viaje este sabado a piura y me regreso a aqp el 15
<viperhoot> ni modo xS
<viperhoot> alguien sabe abrir polls en launchpad ?
<viperhoot> creo que mejor hago un poll en la wbe
<viperhoot> web
<RoAkSoAx> oe ta ke el openoffice 3.0 ta bien rapido
<viperhoot> xander21c, tas ?
<viperhoot> no puedo crear un poll desde launchpad , me sale: A poll cannot open less than 12 hours after it's created.
<viperhoot> cambio fechas y horas y me sigue saliendo lo mismo, mejor lo cuelgo en la web
<viperhoot> xander21c, tas ?
<viperhoot> no puedo crear un poll desde launchpad , me sale: A poll cannot open less than 12 hours after it's created.
<viperhoot> cambio fechas y horas y me sigue saliendo lo mismo, mejor lo cuelgo en la web
<xander21c1> si
<xander21c1> sera en la web
<xander21c1> ni modo
<xander21c1> nxvl: alguna opinión?
<viperhoot> asi facil votan más
<viperhoot> ya está :)
<viperhoot> hmm no
<viperhoot> x_x
<xander21c1> ya en la web de una para poder hacer la propaganda,
<viperhoot> ya está
<xander21c1> viperhoot: no se puede meter html en la opciones?
<viperhoot> eso quería
<viperhoot> pero no
<viperhoot> lo he puesto como un comentario debajo
<viperhoot> xander21c1, dame el html de cada imagen por separado en tamaño 400px
<xander21c1> viperhoot
<xander21c1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68434/
<viperhoot> hecho
<viperhoot> yo ya voté.. yes, we can
<viperhoot> xander21c1, vuelve a votar
<viperhoot> cometi una gaunchada
<xander21c1> ok
<xander21c1> viperhoot, lanzalo a la lista
<viperhoot> si
<xander21c1> diles q tienen hasta el domingo a las 12hrs
<xander21c1> viperhoot: te quejaste ayer del private directory?
<viperhoot> por ubuntuforums varios tuvieron el mismo problema que yo
<viperhoot> lo he solucionado de una manera extraña
<viperhoot> pero solucionado a las finales
<xander21c1> que es CRUFT
<xander21c1> ??
<nxvl> basura
<nxvl> packetes obsoletos o en abandono
<xander21c1> esta va estar interesante Fixing a bug in Ubuntu - it's easier than you think -- Daniel Holbach
<xander21c1> esta tambien Ubuntu and your Money - Kurt von Finck
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, masomenos, lo que pasaba era que yo tenia este bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/290971
<nxvl> jodelo a dustin
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, q floro meto pa pedir una Internship?
<viperhoot> y otro erro que ya no me acuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> tu ke eres el ke chambea ahi :P
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no se, me da miedo siquiera preguntarle a Sciri que hace
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: sabe mucho
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: y hace cosas anhos luz mas adelantadas de las que se hacen aca
<nxvl> a veces me da miedo hasta pedirle cosas
<nxvl> PERO
<nxvl> Ng me ha dicho q este anho van a contratar mas sysadmins
 * xander21c1 to lunch
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, buena voz, yo quiero hacer practicas pe.. y los Internships J1 son la voz pa hacer practicas en USA y seria la voz hacerlas en canonical
<nxvl> dunno
<RoAkSoAx> metere todo un floro de mi tesis y esa webada
<RoAkSoAx> como me dijo sabdlf
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> miren: http://www.upao.edu.pe/congreso2008/expositores.aspx
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> ta que la cara de Eliane Martins es un cague de risa
<viperhoot> y la de stallma al toke libre la pusieron
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<nxvl> ah si
<nxvl> me invitaron para q vaya a exponer
<nxvl> tipo a telonear a stallman
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y no vas a ir?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> voa tar en Boston
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave, oe ya pe... ahora ke te vas a boston... jode pe pa ke me den una internship
<RoAkSoAx> te mandaré copia del correo que envie a hr@canonical
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> NO
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahah no jodas oe necesito largarme de este pueblo de una vez :P
<nxvl> lo mas probable es q asi te lo den sea home based
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si fuese homebased normal... pero quiero una Internship con visa a usa J1
<RoAkSoAx> pa sysadmin o network admin
<RoAkSoAx> pq necesito pa mi MS
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> no te van a dar
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> te van a decir "ya chvre trabaja desde peru y quedate alla"
<nxvl> probablemente
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha si pe, pero las internships siempre son on-site
<RoAkSoAx> es que en realidad son practicas pre profesionales o profesionales
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, quienes son los del metoring program reception?
<rnYp_> hola como estás?
<rnYp_> trabajo en un ciber, que jpuedo hacer para aprovechar este tirmpo
<rnYp_> aburre estar sentado
<rnYp_> =?
<rnYp_> no sé nada de linux, podría instalar en un máquina, para probar?
<rnYp_> que tal anda?
<brillantejcoh> una consulta con respecto a squid
<brillantejcoh> :)
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> michael
<cfoch> cuando instalas un Ubuntu
<cfoch> cuanto cobras
<cfoch> ???
<cfoch> o no haces eso?
<cfoch> lo ke pasa es ke en donde trabaja mi papa, ha ido la INDECOPI
<cfoch> y han detectado windows pirata
<cfoch> entonces si en 2 dias no compran licencia
<cfoch> hay multa
<cfoch> entonces creo ke les voy a instalar el ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> uhmm
<P3L|C4N0> http://mercadoenergia.com/mercado/2008/11/05/bsa-e-indecopi-realizaran-la-campana-de-legalizacion-de-software-mas-grande-de-latinoamerica.html
<xander21c> P3L|C4N0:  ya me llego la comunicación a donde trabajo :)
<P3L|C4N0> juas!
<xander21c> Los servers tienen Linux,
<P3L|C4N0> el chiste es cuantas estaciones tienen soft ilegal
<xander21c> si
<P3L|C4N0> donde trabajo el 83.34% no tiene licencia
<xander21c> toy casi igual quizas mas
<xander21c> y eso q les adverti
<hunk> bueno
<hunk> tengo linux :)
<xander21c> hola hunk
<xander21c> felicitaciones
<hunk> me referia a que yo uso linux
<hunk> tanto en mi trabajo como en casa
<hunk> por evitarme algun dilema moral :s
<xander21c> genial, igual yo tambien, lo uso en la casa y en la pc de mi trabajo
<xander21c> salgo, me conecto en un par de horas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-07
<ratasxy> hola
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, todavia no llega la caja de cds?
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> no hay confirmación ni nada
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, suave pq ya vi ke a varios locos, sobretodo de usa ya les llegó
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> tambien vi eso
<RoAkSoAx> ke raro
<RoAkSoAx> de donde mandaran.. de la Canonical USA?
<xander21c> cuestion de averiguar,
<xander21c> capaz el Owner en Launchpad tendra q solicitarlo?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, dante lo hizo y te lo envio a ti kreo
<xander21c> si, lo mando a mi dirección
<Juanpe> cuando semanas normalmente demora?
<Juanpe> yo pedi los mios hace 3 semanas :P
<xander21c> Juanpe: los envian al dia siguiente q se libera la version,
<Juanpe> a xu
<Juanpe> tons creo q cambiare la direccion en unos dias
<Juanpe> hehe
<Juanpe> a deberas, alguien sabe el dato de un cuarto en lima que tenga lo minimo pa sobrevibir; osea cama un percherillo, baño e internet y que no pase de los 250 soles :D
<Juanpe> el internet puede ser de un wifi desprevenido :D
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, yo supongo ke los otros llegaorn ams rapdo, pq vi ke enviaron a locos de usa, facil es por eso ke fue mas rapido, pq los mando canonical de usa
<xander21c> capaz,
<Juanpe> xander21c,  no sabes el dato de un cuarto en lima que tenga lo minimo pa sobrevibir; osea cama un percherillo, baño e internet y que no pase de los 250 soles :D
<Juanpe> <Juanpe> el internet puede ser de un wifi desprevenido :D
<xander21c> Juanpe: algun distrito?
<xander21c> en especial?
<Juanpe> mm cerca en breña o bellavista
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> ya te averiguo
<Juanpe> chevere
<Juanpe> xander21c, :D
<xander21c> fugo a dormir
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> bye
<cfoch> hola
<GNU-Linux> Hola xander21c
<GNU-Linux> Hola nxvl
<xander21c> Holas
<GNU-Linux> Hola como es para el dia de maniana
<xander21c> mañana, debemos estar los q podamos a las 8:30, el stand debe estar listo a las 9
<lgonzales> wow
<lgonzales> a las 9.30 tengo que dar una capacitacion a personal nuevo en la empresa
<lgonzales> me tomara unas 3 horas
<lgonzales> por lo que mi apoyo sera a partir de la 1.30 de la tarde
<lgonzales> ahora si me dicen que podemos comenzar a las 8.00
<lgonzales> para hacer los preparativos podria apoyar en la manana hasta las 9 y regresaria a las 1.30 aprox
<nxvl> ta mare, donde esta el cargoso de alem cuando se le necesita
<lgonzales> bueno gente que me dicen
<lgonzales> a las 8
<lgonzales> o me uno a la 1.30
<nxvl> yo voy a ir para mi charla
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> como a las 10
<nxvl> <- flojo
<nxvl> a menos que michael venga a sacarme a patadas de mi casa como siempre
<lgonzales> aja
<lgonzales> necesitamos estar ahi
<lgonzales> pensaba estar ahi todo el dia
<lgonzales>  pero como ha entrado personal nuevo a la empresa
<lgonzales>  tengo que capacitarlos
<lgonzales> en el uso de ubuntu
<lgonzales>  y del CRM
<lgonzales> asi como en el asterisk de mela
<lgonzales> y por lo menos ahi no mas son 3 horas
<lgonzales> ni bien termino estoy saliendo para apoyarlos
<lgonzales> pero antes me es imposible a menos que sea de 8 a 9
<lgonzales> por eso quiero coordinar
<lgonzales> ya que el evento es todo el dia
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> yo creo que voy doy mi charla hago hora un rato y fugo
<nxvl> para variar no tengo idea de nada
<nxvl> me enterare el sabado
<nxvl> :D
<lgonzales> bueno yo estare ahi el tiempo que pueda
<lgonzales> de paso como recogiendo el certificado
<lgonzales> :p
<lgonzales> nos vemos a rato fugo a almorzar
<ratasxy> hola
<coyote> hola a todos
<coyote> hola
<NiKeCRu666> hola
<leon> hola
<NiKeCRu666> que tla como van?
<leon> saben recien estoy en lo de linux
<leon> linux ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> pregunta: como hago para descomprimir varios archivos zip con un par de clicks?
<NiKeCRu666> pues bienvenido leon
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, puedes ayudarme con eso?
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> kien va a ir a fesoli????
<|newbie|> -j ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-08
<RnYp_> hola, me pueden ayudar?
<RnYp_> estoy buscando un link donde pueda descargar ubuntu livecd para tenerla como demostración
<RnYp_> no la encuentro, me pueden una por favor
<RnYp_> me pueden pasar un link *
<RnYp_> también busqué en la web que hay aquí y no la encuentro
<RnYp_> aunque no me respondieron gracias, ya lo encontré, perdonen la ignorancia
<genelyk> plop
<genelyk> jajaja
<genelyk> }as buscando en ubuntu-es
<genelyk> o en google poniendo cdimage ubuntu ?
<RnYp_> solo  pongo descarga ubun live cd
<genelyk> naa
<genelyk> pon
<RnYp_> descargar ubuntu cdliv*
<RnYp_> encontré esto, y me lo estoy bajando
<RnYp_> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/198
<genelyk> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<RnYp_> gracias
<RnYp_> :D
<genelyk> llol
<RnYp_> elijo lo que dice: livecd-base
<genelyk> naa
<RnYp_> ahora otra preguntita, di no te molesta
<RnYp_> si *
<RnYp_> las placas pc chips son las de ¡a64 o las ¡386
<genelyk> elige el q diced
<genelyk> i386.iso.torrent
<genelyk> o el iso
<genelyk> son 386
<RnYp_> gracias
<genelyk> okz
<RnYp_> no encuentro ningun .iso
<RnYp_> todo lo que sale es texto
<RnYp_> no, ya está, lo encontré, sorry
<genelyk> vee
<genelyk> -.-
<Morell> Hola a todos...
<genelyk> hi
<Morell> qué tal?
<genelyk> bien
<Morell> ok
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> una ayuda porfa
<cfoch> tengo problemas con el openoffice
<cfoch> 3
<cfoch> cada vez que abro el open office
<cfoch> me sale
<cfoch> openofffice.org ha detectado un error imprevisto
<cfoch> se intentaran recuperar los siguientes archivos
<cfoch> pongo siguiente
<cfoch> intento fallido
<cfoch> y a cada rato eso
<cfoch> si pongo cancelar
<cfoch> sale lo mismo
<cfoch> tengo ke poner desde consola
<cfoch> xkill
<cfoch> y cerrar el openoffice a la fuerza
<RnYp_> xander21c: porqué se cierra a la fuerza el desde la consola el open oficce
<xander21c> ???
<xander21c> no entiendo tu pregunta
<xander21c> se cierra el open office solo o tienes q cerrar tu mismo?
<RnYp_> okis, te puedo psar logo?
<RnYp_> no era mi pregunta
<RnYp_> era del chico que se fue
<xander21c> RnYp: q logo?
<xander21c> nxvl: iras temprano al FESOLI?
<neosergio> slds
<LordRedyen> saludos, alguien sabe del barcamp en lima??
<neosergio> hey q tal LordRedyen
<neosergio> yo estoy en el barcamplima
<LordRedyen> T_T me entere recien por lo twitts de @calu
<neosergio> :)
<LordRedyen> y como esta?? (como arrepentirse no haber asistido?)
<neosergio> sip
<neosergio> esta com para que te arrepientas de no haber asistido
<neosergio> es una reuna recontra geek
<neosergio> :)
<LordRedyen> T_T teni aque viajar a lima esta semana, "un evento otaku por ahi", pero dije nooo, como voy a gastar mi dinero T_T lo que em perdi
<neosergio> ya lo veras por fotos
<neosergio> :)
<neosergio> o videos
<LordRedyen> siguiendo a @calu en sus twitts
<LordRedyen> http://barcamplima.com/en-vivo-desde-barcamp-lima-2008 T_T
<LordRedyen> y tu de que hablaras?
<neosergio> office 2.0
<LordRedyen> eso significa ofimatica en web 2.0?
<LordRedyen> checaste el Ulteo Desktop
<neosergio> sip
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> sergio
<JOrANt> buenas!!
<JOrANt> algun "no bot" presente?
<neosergio> yop
<JOrANt> mira no se si podras ayudarme, quisiera saber con quien contactar para hacer una conferencia en mi universidad
<JOrANt> sobre software libre
<JOrANt> estoy hablando de la universidad de Huacho por cierto
<JOrANt> supongo que no tienes idea con quien debo conversar
<JOrANt> gracias de todas maneras
<neosergio> hey tranquilo no te molestes
<neosergio> estoy en el barcamp
<neosergio> no te puedo contestar tan rapido como quieres
<JOrANt> no me molesto
<JOrANt> para nada
<JOrANt> pense q no sabias nada mas
<neosergio> que tema estas pensando
<JOrANt> entiendo perfectamente que estes ocupado
<JOrANt> algo basico para empezar
<JOrANt> ventajas
<neosergio> bueno podrias mandar un requerimiento a la lista de activismo en apesol
<JOrANt> instalacion, manejo
<neosergio> o a la lista del grupo de usuarios de linux
<neosergio> instalacion y manejo de que
<neosergio> ?
<JOrANt> ubuntu
<neosergio> manda un correo a la lista de usuarios de ubuntu en el peru
<neosergio> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
<neosergio> inscribete
<neosergio> y manda un correo, aquella persona que pueda viajar en la fecha que necesitas se contactara contigo
<neosergio> es la manera mas abierta que puedes obtener lo que quieres
<neosergio> y mas justa, porque todos trabajan, estudian, y no siempre estan disponibles
<JOrANt> entiendo, muchas gracias
<JOrANt> claro, se entiende
<neosergio> :)
<genelyk> plop
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-09
<riverck> hola alguien aqui
<Gonosuke> una consulta, que proyectos están en ejecución en ubuntu-pe?
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> difusion
<Gonosuke> bueno pero
<Gonosuke> algun proyecto en si o solamente difusion
<Gonosuke> cuando se habren las inscripciones para el lanzamiento de ubuntu 8.10?
<nxvl> creo q no habra eso
<nxvl> al que le tienes que preguntar es a xander21c
<nxvl> el es el q sabe
<Gonosuke> aya gracias nxvl
<Gonosuke> nos vemos otro dia
<Osk8ter> holas px
<Gonosuke> va haber inscripcion para el 15 de noviembre?
<RoAkSoAx> Gonosuke, de seguro, espera a xander21c, el tiene toda la informacion
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-05
<huayra> Semana Abierta Ubuntera en español en 2 minutos. Entra a #ubuntu-centroamerica y #ubuntu-centroamerica-chat :)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-06
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<nxvl> RoAk: ya te mandaron la lista de cuartos?
<nxvl> RoAk: a nosotros ya nos pasaron la nuestras
<RoAk> nxvl, si ya tengo la lista
<nxvl> aer manda
<RoAk> me toko con Markus Korn
<nxvl> pa ver quien va
<RoAk> nxvl, ya ta
<nxvl> ya llego
<nxvl> ah, verdad, pa los expenses, solo tienes q presentar boletas para gastos q no sean comida
<nxvl> as in taxis, impuestos, etc...
<RoAk> nxvl, y para los gastos del Dinner?
<nxvl> BIEN, va lucas
<nxvl> RoAk: ahi solo pides plata
<nxvl> RoAk: osea, en las comidas tienen un maximo de 27 cocos creo q es
<nxvl> RoAk: es lo maximo q puedes pedir x una comida
<RoAk> nxvl, si 27 cocos
<nxvl> RoAk: y no necesitas sustentarlo
<nxvl> ahi solo pides
<RoAk> nxvl, ok xvre
<nxvl> xq normalmente vas a ir a comer en mancha, y quien se queda con la boleta es TODO un tema
<nxvl> osea q superan boletas para eso
<nxvl> TheKorn es buena honda
<nxvl> aunque creo q no lo conozco en persona
<nxvl> :S
<RoAk> hahaha
<RoAk> nxvl, yo ni por irc lo conosco
<nxvl> bien, va el graciosito tambien!
<RoAk> nxvl, mas bien.. en que asiento estas para ver si puedo cambiarme next to u pal vuelvo de miami - dallas
<nxvl> y vuntz!
<nxvl> el uds va a ser entretenidisimo
<nxvl> RoAk: ni idea
<nxvl> RoAk: nunca hago check in
<nxvl> en el aeropuerto me lo dan
<nxvl> apenas lo tenga te mando un mail
<RoAk> nxvl, ya esta predeterminado.. o al menos el mio ya esta pero siempre puedes hacer el precheckin
<RoAk> nxvl, bueno a que hora llegas de lima?
<RoAk> 5?
<nxvl> aer
<RoAk> 6?
<nxvl> ^:10
<nxvl> 6:10
<RoAk> hasta q cambies sera como a las 7
<nxvl> me encuentras FIJO en la zona de fumadores afuera del aeropuerto
<RoAk> ya pe nos vemos como a las 8
<nxvl> ahi siempre me tiro a hacer nada horas
<RoAk> haha ok xvre
<RoAk> ya pe yo supongo ke ire al aeropuerto como a las 7 y de ahi hasta checkearme y yodo
<RoAk> todo
<nxvl> xq llego a las 6:10, mientras salgo seran las 7 (migraciones + aduanas)
<nxvl> seguro salgo a desayunar algo
<nxvl> bueno
<nxvl> fumar un pucho -> desayunar -> pucho
<nxvl> osea q apenas terminas anda a la zona de fumadores
<nxvl> x ahi aparezco
<nxvl> nah, el checkin ahi es rapido
<RoAk> nxvl, si pe, pero yo saldre de mi jato comoa las 7... llegaria como 7.20
<nxvl> me encuentras fumando DE HECHO
<RoAk> dale
<RoAk> ahi te buscare
<RoAk> hahaha
<nxvl> el aeropueto de miami es aburridisimo
<nxvl> si no toy en el de afuera toy en el de adentro
<nxvl> sino me timbras
<nxvl> 511 994293200
<RoAk> ok xvre
<RoAk> nxvl, btw sabes si Ubuntu participara en el GSoC 2010?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-12
<rjcruzs> hola
<rjcruzs> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2010-11-14
<Ikey> hola
<amigomao> hola
<amigomao> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-08
<sacul> hi
<Invitado34> hola como registro mi nick en konversation ?
<Invitado34> en ubuntu.irc
#ubuntu-pe 2011-11-11
<MrL0ngbowman> hola a todods
<MrL0ngbowman> alguien online?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-06
<viperhoot> que genial las fotos grupales !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, seee
<SergioMeneses> pero no se donde andas
<SergioMeneses> encontre a JoseeAntonioR y a roaksoax pero a vos no
<viperhoot> ajaja
<viperhoot> arriba a la derecha
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> etiquetate en mi foto de g+
<viperhoot> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ya ya lo vi
<viperhoot> a que no supieron que fui a malmo ? :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo si jajaja
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: tu haz estado en un skatepark !! ????!?!?!?
<viperhoot> cómo está eso ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, esa foto es de las de inet7
<SergioMeneses> tengo q hacer el post en el planet btw
<viperhoot> ah !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ud tiene mi foto de perfil :S
<viperhoot> cómo así ?
<SergioMeneses> la que salgo de espaldas al banner
<SergioMeneses> recuerda?
<SergioMeneses> esa la queiro de perfil xD
<viperhoot> ah cierto
<viperhoot> a ver te la mando
<viperhoot> espera
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok subela
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego, a dormir !
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping ?
<roaksoax> viperhoot: dejalo oe eta en el colegio
<roaksoax> lol
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> roaksoax:  no, es que me llegó un envío que supuestamente JoseeAntonioR había cancelado hace meses
<roaksoax> viperhoot: hahaha que envio te llego?
<viperhoot> un cable conversor a hdmi para mi laptop
<viperhoot> pero el pedido se hizo como hace 4 meses
<viperhoot> y recién llega hahahaha
<viperhoot> en fin, hora de almorzar aqui, ahi nos leemos luego
<roaksoax> hahahaha
<roaksoax> dale
<roaksoax> bye
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-07
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: parece que el cable que me llegó lo compró mi hermano hace medio año, sólo que no se acordaba :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, nope, ese es el que compre yo
<JoseeAntonioR> tiene el usuario de quien lo compre
<viperhoot> a venido todo en chino, mi hermano dice que compró uno de dealextreme hace meses, o algo así se acuerda
<viperhoot> lo único en español es mi nombre creo
<JoseeAntonioR> ese no es de dealextreme :P
<JoseeAntonioR> dice toymodel99, o con otro numero
<viperhoot> eso sí
<viperhoot> entonces es tu cortesía ;)
<viperhoot> por cierto, hay alguien en lima que quiere algunos cds de ubuntu para un evento
<viperhoot> el dire de apesol
<JoseeAntonioR> que me mande mail
<JoseeAntonioR> y veo como hacemos
<JoseeAntonioR> no le puedo dar gran cantidad
<viperhoot> con un par sufi
<viperhoot> creo
<viperhoot> y un par de stickers también
<viperhoot> ya de ahi que se provea de copias
<JoseeAntonioR> que me mande mail y veo como hacemos
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> como repito, no puedo dar mucho
<viperhoot> te reenvío la respuesta.
<viperhoot> 2 está bien ?
<viperhoot> sobrado con eso, ya de ahí que le saque copias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot saludos
<SergioMeneses> que hacen?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<viperhoot> revisando estos wallpapers
<viperhoot> http://www.ubuntronics.com/2012/11/10-wallpapers-de-ubuntu-1304-raring.html
<viperhoot> están geniales !
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
 * SergioMeneses mira
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ++
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR me gueron muy utiles con la mirada a los bugs
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<viperhoot> cómo así?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por mirar ese pagina de launchpad
<viperhoot> ah, ok ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseBot ya puse a andar mi yubiko
<SergioMeneses> pero no se... no funciona como esperaba
<SergioMeneses> o al menos como q no lo he configurado bien
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> por que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq lo configure y todo pero pude entrar a mi pc y todo sin usarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, no es para entrar a la pc
<JoseeAntonioR> es para usarlo con ubuntu sso
 * SergioMeneses vuelve y lee
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si tienes razon
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero aun asi como se pone a funcionar
<SergioMeneses> ya lo registre en el sitio de ubutu
<JoseeAntonioR> login.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> yubico.com/uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya vi q sirve para el login
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/mi-participacion-en-la-ubuntu-developer-summit-r/
<SergioMeneses> tengo q hacer el del planet (ingles)
<SergioMeneses> quiero conseguir ubuntu-music
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseBot ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: huh?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para llevar la musica en mi smarthphone
<SergioMeneses>  \m/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: suave con el plan de datos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: :O, yo estuve mientras la hacian la entrevista!
<viperhoot> jajajaj genial
<viperhoot> justo lo republico ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> listos los bugs para este ciclo del lococouncil
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<SergioMeneses> el gui para bzr es muy bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> bzr tiene gui?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se llama bazar explorar
<SergioMeneses> esta en el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores me voy retirando que ya es tarde
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<viperhoot> aguante git ! |m|
<viperhoot> listo, ahi nos leemos !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, git o0
<kaziweb> viperhoot, I'm here.
<viperhoot> kaziweb: hehehe ;)
<kaziweb> hahaha
<kaziweb> viperhoot, let me know how you spread Ubuntu in your country?
<kaziweb> wt are the steps you hv taken for it?
<viperhoot> well, we have some irc meetings every 2 weeks
<viperhoot> or some talks in person
<kaziweb> ok. But how people will know that there is ubuntu in a country?
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> well
<viperhoot> electronic stores here sells ubuntu-pc for example
<viperhoot> so people know ubuntu , but can not find people who provide support
<viperhoot> and for that we are here :P
<viperhoot> also we (loco team) do some events, ubuntu demonstrations , etc
<viperhoot> You can find more information on our website www.ubuntu-pe.org (in Spanish sorry )
<kaziweb> For support I understand. But My concern is to spread ubuntu to the people. and increase ubuntu users in Qatar.
<kaziweb> So in your country electronic stores selling Ubuntu PC?
<viperhoot> kaziweb: yep, not all, but some
<skifo> hola a todos
<skifo> puedo pedir una cosa?
<skifo> una cosa importante
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-08
<PabloRubianes> reunion sobre ubuconla en #ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<xander21c> Hola Gente que nuevas
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: que tal USD-R
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-09
<M1L0> buenas amig@s!!!
<M1L0> mil perdones por ndesaparecer, pero el trabajo realmente come tiempo...
<M1L0> hayq eu hacer caja para navidad!! jajajaja
<M1L0> como estan???
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: que tal?
<M1L0> viperhoot: como te va?
<viperhoot> M1L0: ahi, de frio y con mi pendientes de la universidad, pero bien felizmente
<viperhoot> :)
<M1L0> :D
<M1L0> que bueno, como va todo? que novedades hay??
<viperhoot> muchos pendientes :(
<viperhoot> no demasiado
<viperhoot> quiero probar steam
<viperhoot> que se supone ya salió
<viperhoot> pero para el fin de semana tendré que dejarlo
<M1L0> ahhh si lei algo en la list, pero no soy mucho de juegos en la lap o pc, yo me relajo con el PS :D
<viperhoot> jajajaj yo menos, pero ya sabes, la curiosidad
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola
<M1L0> vamos, que tambien ando con lios, pero el mio es lograr contactar paras que ubuntu sea mi caballo de batalla con mi empresa
<M1L0> he mandado mails a canonical, pero no responden :S
<viperhoot> M1L0: a qué te refieres?
<M1L0> es que me gustaria que en mi web, figure que somos usuarios e implementamos servers linux, solo y excllusivamente con ubuntu, claro que manejamos otras distros, pero que ubuntu pueda estar como principal, es decir, que nos envien discos, marketing, etc... ya que me gustaria que sea un canal mas de distribucion
<M1L0> y que podamos poner logos y descargas quiza para la comunidad
<M1L0> este es un tema que aun no he podido por ejemplo discutir con JoseeAntonioR, ya que el es activista al 100% :D
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: canonical nunca te proveera de eso
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR, por eso te comente hace algun tiempo, que me instruyeras mas en el tema, si es que puedo usarlo libremente, poner los logos y bueno hablar de todo lo bueno que trae
<JoseeAntonioR> eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquiera puede
<JoseeAntonioR> pero Canonical no te va a proveer de nada
<M1L0> ahhhh y como hago para poder recibir los discos de ubuntu server y poder distribuirlos? porque no los vendo, los instalo segun el servicio y bueno, les doy una copia...
<JoseeAntonioR> puedes comprarlos en shop.canonical.com, o los puedes hacer tu mismo
<M1L0> darles souvenirs y cositas que a algunos clientes le gusta
<M1L0> ahh perfecto, entonces no es necesario tener un partnership con ellos?
<viperhoot> M1L0: eso lo veo complicado también, el logo y la marca podrías utilizarlos
<viperhoot> pero que ellos te envíen directo, medio complicado
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<viperhoot> quizá podamos unirnos y producir algunos souvenirs localmente
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si ni a los locos le mandan
<viperhoot> digo, nosotros necesitamos algunos para eventos también
<JoseeAntonioR> nosotros tenemos los misios conference packs
<M1L0> bueno, mi empresa cada dia le trato de poner al maximo el nombre UBUNTU y si nos podemos unir bien con el loco, pues podemos ser sponsor de muchas actividades
<viperhoot> M1L0: eso estaría genial !
<viperhoot> a dormir aquí
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego o/
<M1L0> hummmm
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR... que opinas de lo que dije?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-10
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> ayer no estaba, habia salido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por hay vi tu email de los conference pack
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sep
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se podria hacer lo que propones pero habria que estar actualizando esa informacion muy seguido
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero seria bueno, ya que no hay como saber que llega, es un misterio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si :S
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-04
<Miguel_> Buenos días, necesito de su ayuda urgente
<mitoshi> hola
<mitoshi> saludos para todos
<Guest94759> Ayer en la mañana, al actualizar mi PC Ubuntu 12.04, me informó que habia una actualizacion de Ubuntu 12.10, entonce procedi, a actualizarlo, una vez que termino, lo reinicie y no salio mas que una pantalla oscura
<mitoshi> consulta: a que se refiere con CIFRAR LA NUEVA INSTALACIONPOR SEGURIDAD
<Guest94759> al intentar resolverlo por la consolo me dice que el xorg, no se podia instalar y que no se iba instalar,ya que la direcciones que extrae ubuntu aparecia, como , no poder conectarse
<Guest94759> Cifrar la nueva instalacion: Se refiere a que lo guarda como por ejemplo un zip, comprime para que ocupe menos espacio, pero ahi se encuentra la nueva instalacion y puedes tenerla como un backup
<Guest94759> Quien puede ayudarme instalar un S.O. borrand el antiguo absolutamente, sin borrar mis archivos del HOME
<Guest94759> ¿El S.O. se encuentra en una carpeta pa ra luego copiar otra version y pegar para que funcione  sin problemas?
<Guest94759> Quien puede ayudarme, por fvar
<Guest94759> Ayuda
<Guest94759> Ayuda
<Guest94759> mitoshi responde si solucione tu duda
<mitoshi> muchas gracias Guest94759, instalando Ubuntu 13,10 en mi mini
<Guest94759> suerte. pero te aconsejo el 12.10
<Guest94759> bye
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-06
<unlimite16> hola :)
<destroyer> Hola
<destroyer> Hola ... saben soy de puno ...  y pos queremos realizar un install fest por aca  ... y pos queria ver la posibilidad de que la comunidad de ubuntu nos pueda ayudar con esto... bueno me refiero a que nos pueda ayudar... con algunos CD's si es que estos se siguen enviando ...
<destroyer> bueno emos realizado el flisol por aca dos anios consecutivos con una muy buena asistencia  ...
<destroyer> soy parte de la comunidad de CodigoLinux de Puno  ...
<destroyer> ?
<destroyer> bueno creo que este IRC  esta de adorno  ... gracias de todas formas hasta luego
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-07
<jose> las cosas no están de adorno, hay gente que tiene prioridades :)
<joel> hola
<yordan> hola a toda la comunidad
<yordan> si me pudieran ayudar con la creacion de sript por consola ........... lo que quiero saber es como puedo crear un archivo .sh y luego añadir la instruccion del script pero solo por consola
<yordan> poe favor
<yordan> me puedes guiar con un ejemplo
<yordan> por favor
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-09
<viperhoot> jose: te enteraste del evento de software libre de hoy en la uni ?
<viperhoot> https://twitter.com/apesol/status/399222431950594048 según apesol, ahí estamos :D
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-04
<DELLtra> nas o/
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-06
<DELLtra> nas o/
#ubuntu-pe 2017-11-06
 * Rainheld hola
 * Rainheld AZAMROD HAS DIED
